# 15Kg bottles



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tried fitting a 15Kg bottle into my Cheyenne gas compartment, surprised me that it fits fine and still leaves space for a spare 7Kg bottle.
The weight of the two bottles on the gas compartment floor worries me a little so does anyone else run around with a 15+ 7Kg configuration or just the 2 x 7Kg bottles?
Thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have a 2005 Apache 700.. For past 2 years ran with a 13kg and a 7kg. Last September on a trip to France changed to a 15kg and 13kg..
Both fitted ok and had no issues..
Currently got 2 x 13kg Butane (changed last week prior to latest trip as it was a bit cold in UK and France..

Never thought about compartment weight. !!! Have to research that one...


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I have a 13kg and a 7kg in my cheyenne no problems.

Peter.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

We run our 2004 Kontiki 645 with a 15kg & 7kg, had no problems in last two years.........it's much more economical to buy a 15kg too !!!

Simon.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

and who does a 15kg bottle?


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a 13 and 15 at the same time but you have to put the right hand one in frist don't get me wrong it was a tight fit but ok. i only put 1 in now as have fitted a lpg tank now


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> and who does a 15kg bottle?


Calor do 15Kg Butane on their website


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

15kg i don't no where or how i got it but i have had a new 1 i think


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 2010 Chieftain and the handbook says 2X13kg bottle max. I put one 11Kg bottle in and the floor flexed badly under the strain. THe basic design of the gas locker seems very poor compared with my last motorhome (Adria Vision). I've had a tank fitted since so will carry a spare 6kg for emergency backup only. 

I do wonder, if you had a crash and "they" found you had an oversized bottle whether you might end up with problems with the insurance company. If the builders meant to say `15kg surely they would have said it? For clarrity, I'm not talking about the total weight in the locker but the size of the individual bottles.


----------

